# Pet Shop Owners brew beer for dogs



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

_AMSTERDAM, Netherlands - After a long day hunting, there's nothing like wrapping your paw around a cold bottle of beer. So Terrie Berenden, a pet shop owner in the southern Dutch town of Zelhem, created a beer for her Weimaraners made from beef extract and malt.

"Once a year we go to Austria to hunt with our dogs, and at the end of the day we sit on the verandah and drink a beer. So we thought, my dog also has earned it," she said.

Berenden consigned a local brewery to make and bottle the nonalcoholic beer, branded as Kwispelbier. It was introduced to the market last week and advertised it as "a beer for your best friend.""Kwispel" is the Dutch word for wagging a tail.

The beer is fit for human consumption, Berenden said. But at $2 a bottle, it's about four times more expensive than a Heineken._

I glad to hear this. That means Max and Jakey Bonz (my beagles) will leave my stash alone.


----------

